
Dispatch – the curated weekly newsletter for the Paramedic profession - dispatchnews
https://dispatchnews.substack.com/
======
dang
This could be an interesting HN submission, but not in this form. Here are
some tips:

(1) Wait until you have an article that goes in-depth into some topic in this
space, rather than just an intro, then submit that. People need something to
sink their teeh into.

(2) Add a comment to the thread giving the backstory of how you came to work
on this, and explaining what's different about it. That tends to seed
discussion in a good direction.

(3) Have a username that represents you personally, rather than the project as
an abstraction. On HN it's an antipattern to have your username be that of
your company or project. It creates a feeling of using the site for promotion
and of not really participating as a person. You don't have to use your real
name, of course, just one to communicate that you're there as a person rather
than as a brand. If you'd like to change your username, we can do that for
you.

If you do those things, email us at hn@ycombinator.com when your article is up
and we can make sure it doesn't get flagged.

